# Who working Christmas Eve and Christmas day?



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Just Curious to see how many of us will be out there during the holiday time? Im hoping pax will be in the good holiday spirit and TIP GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Jrnygrl Ux-Tampa (Dec 16, 2014)

Hesitantly, I say yes, I'll be out there for hopefully a few last minute travelers in good moods.
I need the money or I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

C. Johnson said:


> Just Curious to see how many of us will be out there during the holiday time? Im hoping pax will be in the good holiday spirit and TIP GOOD!!!!!


Not me, it will be slow as hell, have fun.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I am thinking of working Christmas Eve in the early morning hours 4 a.m. to 8 a.m. I have been getting several airport runs at that time of day and I hope it will continue beyond the holidays. There are a lot of businesspeople here, I think they will keep traveling


----------



## tigger (Oct 9, 2014)

C. Johnson said:


> Just Curious to see how many of us will be out there during the holiday time? Im hoping pax will be in the good holiday spirit and TIP GOOD!!!!!


I wouldn't get too excited about tips. Pax have been trained not to tip. 
But, I think, Christmas Eve and Christmas evening should be good. 
Also, Friday should be awesome. Lot of Mall runs.
Fingers crossed.


----------

